# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  FRIJOL CHINO (LOCTAO)

## Gesery

Buen dia, tenemos frijolito loctao
Cantidad 120 toneladas, despacho 30 ton semanales
Precio a tratar al 933391914 Violeta Apaza.Temas similares: Frejol loctao en venta Busco productores de frijol loctao. VENDO:ALGARROBO EN POLVO,MACA,QUINUA,FRIJOL CANARIO,FRIJOL CASTILLA,FRIJOL PANAMITO,ARBEJA,PALLARES,GARBANZO,FRIJOL MANTEQUILLA,LUCUMA EN POLVO,CACAO EN GRANO,ETC VENDO FRIJOL CHINO(loctao) Vendo frijol loctao

----------

